# Using a straight arm, now what?



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Experiment with your draw length , even a 1/8 inch sometime will help. Also try playing with the grip. I notices last night shooting I was getting allot of left impacts , I got a little deeper in the grip , and shallower in my release , and the straightened right out.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your draw may be off a hair. You want a dead arm IMHO....no pushing.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your draw may be off a hair. You want a dead arm IMHO....no pushing.


This is good advice, b ecause I had the same problem. All I did was stick my arm out and draw back and my arm is dead. I have become more consistent with this method. Thanks BH for the help.


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

Make sure you shoulder is staying low and locked. I shoot Left-handed too and as I get tired I start having tension build-up in my arm and shoulder and if I let the shoulder get high or too much tension, I start having arrows fly out to the right. This is my biggest problem right now and I just make sure to train with more shoots than needed for the game, so I don't get tired too early.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Guys*

Take a good look at my signature line.I think it's one of the most important practices in archery.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

When I straighten my arm I had to increase my draw length one hole on my S4 to keep the same anchor points. Maybe I ll try to shortin' the draw by a twist or two cause it feels like I am spread out with this new draw length.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

you might want to use the shrugging exercise before you begin to keep your shoulders down and relaxed. Remember, it's bone against bone. keep your muscles out of the equation.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

GATOR-EYE said:


> ...it feels like I am spread out with this new draw length.


Over drawing will cause you to shoot to the bow hand side - in your case the right.

Dave


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*form expansion*



XQuest said:


> Take a good look at my signature line.I think it's one of the most important practices in archery.



Thanks Dean for your input.

I call it form expansion, just as a FITA shooter would feel at the moment the clicker goes off and release at full expansion, and perfect follow through.

About 35 yrs ago, I shot with a Fred Bear Pro instructor, her name was Maggy ? said "the last thing you remember seeing through the shot must be the sight pin pushing straight into the spot at release, or the shot was no good".

That haunted me until I knew what she meant and achieved
it for my self. The foundation of archery will never change.

---doyle--


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

target1 said:


> you might want to use the shrugging exercise before you begin to keep your shoulders down and relaxed. Remember, it's bone against bone. keep your muscles out of the equation.



What is the shruggin exercise?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WilliamsTD said:


> What is the shruggin exercise?


I was wondering the same thing....Is it like this? :noidea:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

WilliamsTD said:


> What is the shruggin exercise?


Are you talking about a workout or just reminding yourself to relax your shoulders?? After a few sessions with a massage thearpist...she made me realize how much tension I was keeping in my shoulders....During the course of a day you keep all that stress and pressure in your shoulder, neck and face...especially those who work at computers alot. I continually remind myself to relax those areas...I have alot less pain and suprising enough...my overall posture has improved.  I'm pretty sure it helps me to stay relaxed while shooting.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

page 9 of the basic certification for NFAA and NAA coaches detail the shoulder shrug drill, it says:

Raise your shoulders upwards towards your ears, then push your fingertips down towards the ground. Repeat at least 5 times.

I do this almost everytime between ends. It relaxes your shoulders, puts them in the correct position and reminds me of position and feeling of my shoulder placement.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

target1 said:


> page 9 of the basic certification for NFAA and NAA coaches detail the shoulder shrug drill, it says:
> 
> Raise your shoulders upwards towards your ears, then push your fingertips down towards the ground. Repeat at least 5 times.
> 
> I do this almost everytime between ends. It relaxes your shoulders, puts them in the correct position and reminds me of position and feeling of my shoulder placement.


Holly.....Get rid of the tension Batman.

thanks for sharing


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holly.....Get rid of the tension Batman.
> 
> thanks for sharing


who's Holly? 

your welcome


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

target1 said:


> who's Holly?
> 
> your welcome


:doh:

*HO-LEE *

Not *HA-LEE *:wink:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> :doh:
> 
> *HO-LEE *


oh you mean Holy...got it. :zip:



Brown Hornet said:


> Not *HA-LEE *:wink:


that's what i say everytime i go to my favorite chinese food restuarant


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

target1 said:


> oh you mean Holy...got it. :zip:
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i say everytime i go to my favorite chinese food restuarant



Ooooppppsssss....I just realized I didn't type it like I usually would :doh:

for the restaurant it would be...Ha- Reee :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your draw may be off a hair. You want a dead arm IMHO....no pushing.


Works for me also. With a good (dead) bow arm you can get away with minor flaws in the release. Always aim until the arrow is in the target (follow thru)
John


----------

